# Ruination R2 2.5 way DX25/FW168 Woofer



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

After hearing the original version of the Ruinations SB29 RDCN/Fountek FW168 2.5 way along side the the Cranberry Lambic's Peerless SDS 6.5 and Vifa DX25. I felt like the SB29RDCN was slightly too dark for my tastes sound wise. Even though it measured well it just felt like certain events like cymbals etc were slightly muted.

Because of that I wanted to try the FW168 out with a dome tweeter bookshelf and really liked what I heard when I build the Levitation TM's. So that drove me to go ahead and rev the Ruinations with a different tweeter. I bought several of the DX25's when they were deal of the day and I'd liked them in the lambics so they were the tweeter choice for the project. 

I just got them fired up last night so I'll hold off on posting the crossovers but from what I've heard so far they sound promising. Before I forget the cab's that were ruined this go around they were from Unisound AU265 speakers I bought last year for $150.

$150.00 Paid for Unisound AU265 speakers great deal. 
-30.00 for BC25SG15 Tweeters used in the levitations (good deal) :T
-90.00 After the woofers were sold off (mixed emotions on selling them but figured I'd help some one out) 
so looking at it as $30.00 for Cabs, Ports, Grills, and Binding posts (priceless :bigsmile

Take it easy
Jay


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Very nice! Good selection of drivers too.


----------



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments I'm taking them down to a friend's house for a listening session next weekend for additional feedback but so far I've not heard anything that I'm wanting to change in the crossovers.

Take it easy
Jay


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It looks like you have done a good job with the crossovers with only that small dip at 2 kHz. 
I'm glad you are pleased with your results. Well done.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

